# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  fattura intrastat in ritardo dubbio

## frensis80

Buongiorno, avrei bisogno per cortesia di un consiglio, un cliente mi ha portato oggi delle fatture intra servizi datate maggio e giugno 2012, le quali, chiaramente, non sono state inserite nell'Intra II trimestre regolarmente inviato a Luglio. non ho possibilità di fare l'integrazione e la registrazione della fattura a giugno ma sono costretta a farla come minimo ad Agosto in quanto le registrazioni sono andate avanti...
quindi l'annotazione nel registro vendite avverrà nel mese di Agosto, visto che in intra vanno indicati numero e data dell'annotazione nel registro del committente come devo comportarmi? reinviare il modello intra II trimestre riportando date del III oppure inserisco queste fatture nell'INTRA III trimestre da inviare ad ottobre...
Grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno per cortesia di un consiglio, un cliente mi ha portato oggi delle fatture intra servizi datate maggio e giugno 2012, le quali, chiaramente, non sono state inserite nell'Intra II trimestre regolarmente inviato a Luglio. non ho possibilità di fare l'integrazione e la registrazione della fattura a giugno ma sono costretta a farla come minimo ad Agosto in quanto le registrazioni sono andate avanti...
> quindi l'annotazione nel registro vendite avverrà nel mese di Agosto, visto che in intra vanno indicati numero e data dell'annotazione nel registro del committente come devo comportarmi? reinviare il modello intra II trimestre riportando date del III oppure inserisco queste fatture nell'INTRA III trimestre da inviare ad ottobre...
> Grazie

  Attenzione con i servizi. La dichiarazione Intrastat include la data della fattura per un controllo più preciso. 
Trattasi di dichiarazione 'tardiva'. 
Deve dichiarare Intrastat '*SEPARATAMENTE*' (frontespizio) indicando il mese del periodo del II TRI e la data di emissione. (odierna)
La dichiarazione la puo inviare in ogni momento. 
In questo caso è visible che trattasi di una dichiarazione tardiva che richiede il versamento della sanzione.
Le sanzioni si pagano distintamente per acquisti e cessione. Vuol dire che se le fatture includono Acqu e Cess - 2 sono le sanzioni.  *MAI REINVIARE* una dichiarazione Intrastat già trasmessa con esito positivo. 
saluti,
.

----------


## frensis80

> Attenzione con i servizi. La dichiarazione Intrastat include la data della fattura per un controllo più preciso. 
> Trattasi di dichiarazione 'tardiva'. 
> Deve dichiarare Intrastat '*SEPARATAMENTE*' (frontespizio) indicando il mese del periodo del II TRI e la data di emissione. (odierna)
> La dichiarazione la puo inviare in ogni momento. 
> In questo caso è visible che trattasi di una dichiarazione tardiva che richiede il versamento della sanzione.
> Le sanzioni si pagano distintamente per acquisti e cessione. Vuol dire che se le fatture includono Acqu e Cess - 2 sono le sanzioni.  *MAI REINVIARE* una dichiarazione Intrastat già trasmessa con esito positivo. 
> saluti,
> .

  il mio dubbio derivava dal fatto che avendo la data di emissione odierna ci fossero problemi al momento dell'invio in quanto la data non rientrava nel II trimestre ma nel III.
Grazie per il chiarimento
saluti

----------


## forstmeier

> il mio dubbio derivava dal fatto che avendo la data di emissione odierna ci fossero problemi al momento dell'invio in quanto la data non rientrava nel II trimestre ma nel III.
> Grazie per il chiarimento
> saluti

  Se la data delle fatture rientra nel III Tri allora il mio consiglio è di inserire le fatture nel III Tri. Non è del tutto giusto ma considerando che trattasi di un Trimestrale la contemporanea registrazione tra i due committenti risulterebbe comunque sfasata (p.e. se l'altra parte è mensile) 
saluti, 
.

----------


## frensis80

> Se la data delle fatture rientra nel III Tri allora il mio consiglio è di inserire le fatture nel III Tri. Non è del tutto giusto ma considerando che trattasi di un Trimestrale la contemporanea registrazione tra i due committenti risulterebbe comunque sfasata (p.e. se l'altra parte è mensile) 
> saluti, 
> .

  Quindi a questo punto è meglio inserirla nel III trimestre anche se la data di emissione della fattura originaria è del II e solo l'annotazione nel registro vendite è nel III?
In questo caso devo comunque fargli pagare la sanzione per la tardività oppure no? io pensavo di farla pagare comunque per evitare eventuali contestazioni future...
Grazie ancora

----------


## forstmeier

> Quindi a questo punto è meglio inserirla nel III trimestre anche se la data di emissione della fattura originaria è del II e solo l'annotazione nel registro vendite è nel III?
> In questo caso devo comunque fargli pagare la sanzione per la tardività oppure no? io pensavo di farla pagare comunque per evitare eventuali contestazioni future...
> Grazie ancora

   

> un cliente mi ha portato oggi delle fatture intra servizi datate *maggio e giugno 2012*

  Vedesi la mia prima risposta che non cambia se non cambia la data delle fatture. 
Nota: la sua registrazione contabile non cambia la regola Intrastat. 
saluti,
.

----------


## MicheleP

Salve, ho una fattura di acquisto beni datata dicembre 2013 consegnata in ritardo, l'intrastat era stato spedito regolarmente a gennaio come trimestrale. 
Per comunicarla devo inserirla all'interno dell'intrastat che presento per il primo trimestre 2014? Va indicata nella sezione II "RETTIFICHE AGLI ACQUISTI DI BENI RELATIVE A PERIODI PRECEDENTI" ? Grazie per un aiuto

----------


## forstmeier

> Salve, ho una fattura di acquisto beni datata dicembre 2013 consegnata in ritardo, l'intrastat era stato spedito regolarmente a gennaio come trimestrale. 
> Per comunicarla devo inserirla all'interno dell'intrastat che presento per il primo trimestre 2014? Va indicata nella sezione II "RETTIFICHE AGLI ACQUISTI DI BENI RELATIVE A PERIODI PRECEDENTI" ? Grazie per un aiuto

  1. Sanzione - F24
2. Presentare a parte la dichiarazione 'Tardiva'.
vedi: http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post222965   

> Va indicata nella sezione II "RETTIFICHE AGLI ACQUISTI DI BENI RELATIVE A PERIODI PRECEDENTI

  Come si fa una rettifica su un dato che non esiste ? 
A parte il fatto che l'anno solare è terminato. Cosa che non consiglio è di alterare con una rettifca una precedente registrazione dello stesso committente (teoricamente possibile entro l'anno solare) per una fattura mai registrata prima. 
Nota:
La dichiarazione 'Tardiva' è spiegata anche in questa stessa discussione. 
saluti,
.

----------


## pettirosso

> Salve, ho una fattura di acquisto beni datata dicembre 2013 consegnata in ritardo, l'intrastat era stato spedito regolarmente a gennaio come trimestrale. Per comunicarla devo inserirla all'interno dell'intrastat che presento per il primo trimestre 2014? Va indicata nella sezione II "RETTIFICHE AGLI ACQUISTI DI BENI RELATIVE A PERIODI PRECEDENTI" ? Grazie per un aiuto

  Il fornitore è già stato indicato nel precedente intrastat ?

----------


## forstmeier

> Il fornitore è già stato indicato nel precedente intrastat ?

  Un commento in generale visto che MicheleP è sparito. 
E se lo fosse ?
Una cosa è rettificare e una altra è alterare un 'conto' Intrastat con una fattura mai registrata prima.
E' molto probabile che il controllo incrociato (inizia in questo periodo x il 2013) tra i due committenti trova la mancanza.
Questo controllo incrociato non tiene conto del 'Saldo' tra i due committenti ma... confronta le singole registrazioni.   

> Cosa che non consiglio è di alterare con una rettifca una precedente registrazione dello stesso committente (teoricamente possibile entro l'anno solare) per una fattura mai registrata prima.

  Anche se è vero che 'alterare' si può, è altretanto vero che non vale come 'consiglio'. 
saluti,
.

----------


## rotinho87

Buongiorno, chiedo per cortesia un chiarimento importante: cosa succede se io NON registro una fattura di acquisto intracomunitario (metto il relativo costo indeducibile) e quindi non presento il modello intrastat relativo? Qualcuno può contestare? se per assurdo non riesco a recuperare la fattura dal fornitore comunitario cosa devo fare? Grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> Buongiorno, chiedo per cortesia un chiarimento importante: cosa succede se io NON registro una fattura di acquisto intracomunitario (metto il relativo costo indeducibile) e quindi non presento il modello intrastat relativo? Qualcuno può contestare? se per assurdo non riesco a recuperare la fattura dal fornitore comunitario cosa devo fare? Grazie

  Serve qualche dettaglio in più per chi risponderà.  
1) la fattura esiste o "per assurdo" non esiste.
2) che cosa rappresenta il " relativo costo indeducibile " esattamente ?  (art. 41 o No)
3) presentare Intrastat (anche tardivo con relativa sanzione) o no dipende dalla risposta al punto 2)
4) è iscritto al VIES ?   

> cosa succede se io NON registro una fattura di acquisto intracomunitario

  La risposta si trova in questa stessa discussione. 
Certo è che non può avere 2 situazioni diverse per una stessa fattura. 
saluti,
.

----------


## rotinho87

> Serve qualche dettaglio in più per chi risponderà.  
> 1) la fattura esiste o "per assurdo" non esiste.
> 2) che cosa rappresenta il " relativo costo indeducibile " esattamente ?  (art. 41 o No)
> 3) presentare Intrastat (anche tardivo con relativa sanzione) o no dipende dalla risposta al punto 2)
> 4) è iscritto al VIES ?  
> La risposta si trova in questa stessa discussione. 
> Certo è che non può avere 2 situazioni diverse per una stessa fattura. 
> saluti,
> .

  
Grazie, la fattura esiste e la società è iscritta VIES, ma come possono contestarmi la ricezione se io dico di non averla ricevuta? si tratta di servizi web; il punto è: sono obbligato a pagare 30 € alla società che predispone gli elenchi intrastat per detrarmi 50 € di costi altrimenti sono a rischio sanzioni?
Grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie, la fattura esiste e la società è iscritta VIES, ma come possono contestarmi la ricezione se io dico di non averla ricevuta? si tratta di servizi web; il punto è: sono obbligato a pagare 30  alla società che predispone gli elenchi intrastat per detrarmi 50  di costi altrimenti sono a rischio sanzioni?
> Grazie

  Era evidente che la sua domanda nascondeva qualcosa di diverso.   

> la fattura esiste

   

> io dico di non averla ricevuta?

  Al Fisco o al Commercialista ? 
Il Fisco non contesta il fatto di non aver ricevuto la fattura, contesta che lei in ogni caso deve seguire la prassi richiesta, del resto molto semplice, per mettersi in regola e adempiere agli obblighi di registrazione contabile e Intrastat.
Il controllo incrociato, EU, rivela ogni mancanza e in particolare per i servizi.   

> il punto è: sono obbligato a pagare 30  alla società che predispone.....

  Il Commercialista o chi per esso non chiede nulla se lei non fornisce la documentazione.
Può benissimo predisporre Intrastat per conto suo.
Più logico di cosi. 
Nota: forse era meglio raccontare subito la storia completa x una risposta più dettagliata e immediata. 
saluti,
.

----------


## lukeskyworker

Salve,
io ho un problema simile ma peggiore. Nel 2013 tutte le fatture di linkedin non sono arrivate, ora cosa faccio posto che ho già registrato gli intra del 2014? (ovviamente il fornitore linkedin non è mai stato indicato in intrastat...solo a partire dal 2014)

----------


## forstmeier

> Salve,
> io ho un problema simile ma peggiore. Nel 2013 tutte le fatture di linkedin non sono arrivate, ora cosa faccio posto che ho già registrato gli intra del 2014? (ovviamente il fornitore linkedin non è mai stato indicato in intrastat...solo a partire dal 2014)

  Prima di tutto doveva pensarci già nel 2013. 
Comunque, mi chiedo come ha fatto registrare gli 'acquisti' in contabilità nel 2013 ? 
Penso che lei doveva scaricare le fatture dal suo account. Ha mai provato ?
A me non interessa linkedin; ma in 3 minuti ho potuto leggere come si fa avere la fattura. 
Trattandosi di servizi la mancata registrazione Intrastat per tutto il 2013 è un rischio non da poco.
Sono proprio i servizi che vengono controllati in modo particolare. 
Può ancora presentare la dichiarazione Tardiva descritta recentemente più volte in questo Forum. 
saluti,
.

----------


## lukeskyworker

mi sono spiegato male, 
è il cliente che non me le ha mai portate...ergo non sono mai state registrate...
la ringrazio per la risposta, anch'io la penso come lei, con alcuni clienti più che lavorare sembra di fare la caccia al tesoro delle fatture mancanti con estratti conto portati con mesi di ritardo...vabbeh,
grazie mille 
buona giornata

----------

